# Dos antenas en un solo mastil



## vuferre (Nov 7, 2006)

Hola, he visto en un edificio que tienen dos antenas en un mismo mastil y separadas aproximadamente un metro una de otra con un solo cable de bajada. mi preguna es ¿que ventaja tiene el montar dos antenas juntas?. acaso da mas potencia la señal.
me interesa porque en mi casa no hay bastante señal, y al colocar un sintonizados tdt solo coge dos cadenas, el resto tiene poca potencia y calidad.
saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 7, 2006)

Hay algunas ventajas, un poco de ganacia y mejora en el rechazo de interferencias.

Aqui hay una página con buena información (en inglés)

http://pages.cthome.net/fmdx/stackant.html

Espero te ayude


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2006)

No una burrada...
si quisieras aumentar la ganacia solo lo harias en una sola frecuencia, para las demas tendrias que andar ajustando la distancia entre las antenas y el cable, es una cuestion de enfase..


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 8, 2006)

Capitanp:
Podemos disentir en los temas pero te pido que seas un poco más educado en la forma que lo expresas.
En lo que hace al tema, esto que se llama array de antenas es algo que existe en la literatura, y precisamente como dices, las diferencias de fase hace que el lóbulo de la antena se altere y por esto la ganancia varía.
Puntualmente un array de N antenas separadas una distancia D operando a longitud de onda A (no se como escribir letras griegas...) tiene una ganacia mayor a una sola antena en un factor de 2 . pi . N . D / A.
Aqui hay una página donde puedes ilustrarte algo sobre arrays de antenas.

http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/jk1/lectures/node84.html

Saludos


----------

